# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Νότια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  Αναζήτηση AP - Νέα Σμύρνη Dalaran (#15578)

## Zhen-Xlogic

Καλησπέρα στην κοινότητα του AWMN.
Αρκετά χρονιά εγγραμμένο μέλος ωστόσο δεν είχα κάνει πότε την κίνηση να συνδεθώ στο Δίκτυο πάρα μόνο κάποια SCAN και αυτά με δανικό handmade panel και είχα βρει κάποια AP.

Έτσι φέτος μιας και μας μπήκε καλά το 2015 με έπιασε το μικρόβιο  ::  να προσπαθήσω ξανά να συνδεθώ, έτσι λοιπόν τοποθέτησα στην ταράτσα μου σε σημείο που έχω πιάτο θέα ένα Ubnt NanoStastion Loco M2.
Ωστόσο τα πράγματα δεν πήγαν τόσο καλά, ενώ σε παλαιότερα SCAN πριν από κοντά 1 χρόνο με το handmade panel είχα βρει ακόμα και τον mickof (#17405) 6km απόσταση στα scan τα οποία κάνω με το Loco δεν βρίσκω ούτε ένα AWMN AP  ::  παρόλο που έκανα στρέψης προς τα αριστερά και δεξιά και με αλλαγμένες μοίρες στην βάση του Loco.

Θεωρώ δύσκολο στην Νέα Σμύρνη να μην υπάρχει σε κοντινή απόσταση κάποιο AP ωστόσο στο wind φαίνονται κοντά μου bb & AP άλλα δεν γνωρίζω αν όντως είναι active, παρακάτω θα δείτε κάποιες photo από την ταράτσα μου:
IMG_20150119_162731.jpgIMG_20150119_133201.jpgIMG_20150119_162734.jpgIMG_20150119_162737.jpg

Το LocoM2 έχει 8dBi μήπως τελικά είναι λίγα ???

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλημέρα, κρίνοντας από τον τίτλο και αυτό το μηχανάκι που έχεις λογικά ψάχνεις για AP για να είσαι πελάτης.
Καταρχήν αυτό το μηχανάκι πιστευω οτι δεν κανει, δες και γιατί http://computers.xpatit.gr/172-Outdo...%E2%84%A2.html
εκτός τα 8dbi θεωρω οτι ειναι πολυ αδυναμα για αποσταση, εχει τεραστια ανοιγματα σε μοιρες! 60 μοιρες ανοιγμα????
Beamwidth	60° (H-pol) / 60° (V-pol) / 60° (Elevation)
14dbi πανελ εχω σε 446μετρα αποσταση με 45μοιρες ανοιγμα οριζοντια και χανω, το μονο καλο ειναι οτι γλιτωσα στηριξη γιατι ειναι μεσα σε χωραφι και δεν ειχε που να πιασει, αλλα παιζει καλα.
Πρεπει να δοκιμασεις με κατι καλυτερο, αν μπορεις να βρεις καμια κεραια grid 2,4 απο καποιον για να δεις τι πιανεις, θα δεις πολυ καλυτερα αποτελεσματα. Για το scan οκ οι 60μοιρες αλλα διασκορπαει η ισχυ. Για να εχεις μια σταθερη συνδεση αν δεν ειναι λιγα μετρα η αποσταση κατα την γνωμη μου δεν κανει με τιποτα.
Εγω οταν ημουν πελατης σε AP επειδη δεν ειχα κοντινο ηταν στα 7χλμ επαιζα με ενα ovislink 5460 και πιατο 80αρι με feeder 2,4 (τωρα τα καταργησαν) και επαιζε τζαμι.
Προτεινω κεραια grid 2,4 για καλη απολαβη και στενη δεσμη αλλα θες καλη στηριξη γιατι αν κουναει θα χανεις το σημα σου.
Και καποιο RB φτηνο με Mikrotik Router OS να μπορεις να κανεις πολλα κολπακια, κουτακι να το εχεις μεσα, pigtail, λιγα μετρα καλωδιο ίσως και μονο 1μετρο και καθαρισες.
Η οπτικη σου ειναι φοβερη αποκλειεται να μην πιανεις κανεναν!
απο μια ματια σε κοντινους σου στο wind ειδα ηδη 2 AP να δηλωνουν ανενεργα....εχει ομως μερικα ενεργα, χωρις αυτο να σημαινει οτι ειναι, καθως οι περισσοτεροι δεν μπαινουν στον κοπο να ενημερωνουν τις καταχωρησεις τους στο wind!

----------


## Zhen-Xlogic

@*Nikiforos,
*Ευχαριστώ για το reply και τα infos σου, άπλα λόγω φόρτου δεν πρόλαβα να ενημερώσω το Topic.

Ορθά κατάλαβες ψάχνω AP να συνδεθώ για αρχή σαν Client, το LocoΜ2 μετά από σχετική διερεύνηση που έκανα με γνωστό μου ο οποίος τυχαίνει να είναι ενεργό μέλος με bb στην κοινότητα δεν ενδεικνύεται για αυτήν την χρήση, έτσι το έβαλα σε διάφορα Forums (και εδώ) για πούλημα.

Σήμερα πήγα μια βολτούλα νέα μάκρη XPATIT για ψώνια αγόρασα τα παρακάτω:

GoldWireless GOLD-SAD24024 Wideband 2.4GHz 24dBi Grid AntennaMikrotik Groove 52HPn 2.4/5GHz 802.11a/b/g/n

Πέρα από αυτά χτύπησα και ένα MIKROTIK RB951Ui-2HnD Level4 για αντικατάσταση του MIKROTIK RB 750 (Level 4) που έχω.
Το μόνο που μένει τώρα είναι να κόψει ο αέρας που επικρατεί να ανεβούμε για ταρατσάδα!!!  :: 

Soon more news  ::

----------


## Zhen-Xlogic

Καλήμερα,
Τελικά δεν άντεξα στον πειρασμό να τα έχω και να κοιτάξω έτσι λοιπόν παίχτηκε καφεδιά και ταρατσάδα!!!

Έγινε η εγκατάσταση της GRiD & του GroovE πρόχειρα scan μπαμ μπαμ χωρίς πολλά πολλά settings μόνο 20Mhz βρήκα 2~3 AWMN & Free HotSpot με ~-84db Signal (και τα χάνω από την λίστα), πρέπει να γίνει κεντράρισμα τις κεραίας άλλα ο καιρός δεν προσφέρεται και θέλει και 2 άτομα.

Έχουμε κάπου μαζεμένα τα Settings για το RB για Client Connection ?, καθώς στο RB γίνεται πανικός από settings  :: 

IMG_20150201_113938.jpgIMG_20150201_113827.jpg

Άντε να φτιάξει ο καιρός να γίνει σωστή δουλειά  ::

----------


## gas

Επειδη σε βλεπω γεματο ορεξη και θεληση θα σε προετρεπα να πας για κομβος κατευθειαν. Θα εχεις πολλα περισοτερα να κερδισεις τοσο σε γνωσεις αλλα και ταχυτητες δικτυωσης.
Το κοστος δεν ειναι απαγορευτικο και σιγουρα θα απολαυσης την ολη διαδικασια ενσωματωσης στο δικτυο.

----------


## Zhen-Xlogic

@*gas*,
Το σκέφτηκα κατευθείαν για κόμβο άλλα επειδή δεν βλέπω πολύ κίνηση στο Wind γύρω μου είπα να ξεκινήσω step by step Client > BB & etc.  :: 
Και αφού συνδεθούμε σαν Client μετά από κάποιο "Α" χρονικό διάστημα να γίνει η μετάβαση σε bb.

----------


## gas

Εαν πραγματικα θες να ασχοληθεις με το AWMN γρηγορα θα καταλαβεις οτι εχασες χρονο και χρημα μιας και ο εξοπλισμος ειδικα η κεραιες δεν θα σου ξαναχρησιμευσουν.
Εαν γυρω σου δεν υπαρχει κινηση μην απογοητευεσε. Τα λινκς ξεπερνανε τα ορια της περιοχης μας ειδικα στην περιπτωση σου λογω της πολυ καλης οπτικης σου δεν θα εχεις κανενα προβλημα.

----------


## esma

Σε κάθε περίπτωση η κεραία σου πρέπει να σηκωθεί πιο ψηλά, να μην έχει εμπόδιο τα κάγκελα. Χαλάει το διάγραμμα εκπομπής/λήψης της κεραίας. Ίσως από αυτό να μην έχεις καλή απόδοση. Και στις δυο φωτογραφίες πάντως, η κεραία δεν φαίνεται σωστά τοποθετημένη.

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλημερα! εχει δικιο ο esma! εκει περα βαραει στα καγκελα! θελει και ψηλα αλλα και συρματοσχοινα καλα μην την παρει ο αερας ή κουναει! αν κουναει θα χανεις το σημα, εχει στενο ανοιγμα σε μοιρες και θα εχεις προβληματα, θελει καλη στηριξη να μην κουναει καθολου, καμια σωληνα 2-3 μετρα 1 1/2" θα ηταν καλα....
επισης εκει που ειναι δεν βλεπεις παντου, σκαναρες απο την αλλη? με τοση θεα δεν πιανεις AP? δεν μπορει!

----------


## Zhen-Xlogic

Καλήμερα,
Ευχαριστώ για τα άμεσα reply σας το Σ/Κ που μας έρχεται θα γίνει καλύτερη εγκατάσταση της κεραίας.

Και σωστά SCAN μιας και θα έχω παρέα  ::

----------


## Zhen-Xlogic

Επανέρχομαι στο θέμα  :: 
Χθες τοποθετήθηκε ιστός 2m, Κυριακή θα κουμπώσω την κεραία.

12167553_10207515790312340_1924077927_n.jpg
_δεν είναι στραβά ο ιστός άπλα αρμενίζει στραβά η φωτογραφία_

----------


## akakios

χαχαχαχα 8 μηνες για την στηριξη? 

anyway... κανε το σκαν και οτι χρειαστεις εδω ειμαστε.




> Καλήμερα,
> Τελικά δεν άντεξα στον πειρασμό να τα έχω και να κοιτάξω έτσι λοιπόν παίχτηκε καφεδιά και ταρατσάδα!!!
> 
> Άντε να φτιάξει ο καιρός να γίνει σωστή δουλειά


Μηπως δουμε ποστ αργα το απογευμα οτι εισαι ετοιμος? χαχαχαχααχ εχει και καλο καιρο σημερα.

----------


## Zhen-Xlogic

> χαχαχαχα 8 μηνες για την στηριξη? 
> anyway... κανε το σκαν και οτι χρειαστεις εδω ειμαστε.
> 
> Μηπως δουμε ποστ αργα το απογευμα οτι εισαι ετοιμος? χαχαχαχααχ εχει και καλο καιρο σημερα.


Ήταν 8 μήνες με απίστευτη τρεχάλα άλλα και με πολλές ευχάριστες στιγμές όποτε άξιζε το delay!  ::

----------


## Zhen-Xlogic

Η εγκατάσταση της Grid ολοκληρώθηκε, έγιναν τα πρώτα SCAN και όντως πριν τα κάγκελα χάλαγαν το διάγραμμα εκπομπής/λήψης της κεραίας GRID...
Βρέθηκε το παρακάτω ΑP με πολύ κάλο Signal ωστόσο έχουμε κάποια σκαμπανεβάσματα από το -62db στο -80db και άμεση επαναφορά (δεν ξέρω αν είναι θέμα κεντραρίσματος η ανάκλασις διερευνάται η αίτια fell free για ιδέες  :Stick Out Tongue: ).
Screenshot-9.jpg12170324_10207535134275927_509734039_n.jpg

Photos από την εγκατάσταση και SCAN.
IMG_20151018_123642.jpgIMG_20151018_125153.jpgIMG_20151018_125201.jpgIMG_20151018_125343.jpgIMG_20151018_130116.jpg

----------


## johnchris

zhen-xlogic, καλησπέρα.
Το Access Point είναι το δικό μου.
Βρίσκομαι στο Αιγάλεω.
Μπορείς να μου στείλεις μήνυμα μέσω της σελίδας του κόμβου.
johnchris (20947).

Από ότι μπορώ να καταλάβω από την θέση της φωτογραφίας σου ο κόμβος είναι πιο αριστερά.
Στείλε μία νέα φωτογραφία, ακριβώς πίσω από την κεραία, για να σου πω εάν κοιτάει προς εμένα.

----------


## Zhen-Xlogic

> zhen-xlogic, καλησπέρα.
> Το Access Point είναι το δικό μου.
> Βρίσκομαι στο Αιγάλεω.
> Μπορείς να μου στείλεις μήνυμα μέσω της σελίδας του κόμβου.
> johnchris (20947).
> 
> Από ότι μπορώ να καταλάβω από την θέση της φωτογραφίας σου ο κόμβος είναι πιο αριστερά.
> Στείλε μία νέα φωτογραφία, ακριβώς πίσω από την κεραία, για να σου πω εάν κοιτάει προς εμένα.


Καλησπέρα @*johnchris*,
Μόλις προλάβω θα γίνει καλύτερο κεντράρισμα (λογικά Σ\Κ) και θα σου στείλω PM μέσω του Wind για τα υπόλοιπα.
Θα ανεβάσω και την photo που θες  ::

----------


## Zhen-Xlogic

Lock it plz  ::

----------

